# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Post conference shout out

## jwilliams

Well that was a helluva thing! I hope everyone who attended got as much out of PrepCon 2017 as I did. A huge thank you to all the folks who put this together, and recruited such good speakers, organized the back-of-house tours, planned the shindig at Bar Louie and everything else that made this event so amazing. 

We have something pretty wonderful here, and I am glad to be doing a small part to help PACCIN grow. I would like to invite other members to join in the fun, get on a committee, chip in a little volunteer time and help steer the growth of the organization. There's much to do, and your contribution will do much to advance our cause. Also, if you haven't become a member, there's no better time to do that than right now! You can click the "Become a PACCIN Member" link on the front page and in just a few minutes you'll be one of us!

Thanks again, gang. See you at the next PrepCon, or at a PACCIN social sometime soon.

Jim Williams
Membership Committee

----------


## jsmaprep

:Big Grin:  JSMA had a great time!! Thank you! Beth

----------


## Bojo

I don't think I have ever felt so welcome by a group of people as I did during this conference. The talks were excellent, enlightening, theraputic and entertaining. I can't wait for the next conference. Thanks to everyone who contributed.

----------


## egenalo

As this was the first real conference of my professional career, I have to say that the bar has been set pretty high. The talks were all relevant and provided me with useful tricks and information that have already come in handy for me even with only being back 2 weeks! Everyone there was so welcoming and friendly, I really felt like part of a community. Thank you to all that presented and for everyone from PACCIN who made this event possible.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Thanks for all your hard work Jim! It was good to meet you and many other PACCIN folk. I had a lot to share with my crew and we're happily shopping for some new tools and materials that we spied from behind-the-scenes! See you and the other members around here on the Forum and/or the listserve.  :Cool:

----------

